# Orphan Quilt :( open with warning..



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

Okay, I'm being a little dramatic, but it breaks my heart.
A neice of mine about 2 years ago said "hey, I'm moving and I have this quilt that is not going to be finished, do you want it? or I'm throwing it away"
:shocked:

I am foster mom for a lot of stuff. I thought I had pulled a different project "bag" out, and it turned out to be this instead of what I was hunting for. (this cleaning out of my sewing room is awesome). It has safety pins holding several things together, some basted squares, some quilted already..
Most of the pins are rusted badly! The piecing is not great, lots of not matching, and squares connected without seam allowance accounted for, making it kinda wonky. 
BUT! regardless.. look at the work that has already been put in. All the pieces are hand quilted, and where it is connected, also hand work.
Not even sure who did it. My niece ended up with it somehow, and I'll have to ask next time I see her, to refresh the story.
I haven't measured, but it's at least full size.

Honestly, what would you do?
Everywhere it's not connected will have to be whip stitched, like a lap quilt. And would still need a border.
Do I remove the pins and continue? Will the rust come out?
Is it worth finishing sort of shoddily just for a warmth piece?
If it's not worth it, would you deconstruct it and use the batting for projects?
Oh Lord, I have a terrible time getting rid of things.
What to do........




Here is a pin example



part of the back side


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I guess I'm heartless but unless it has some emotional connection attached to it, I'd trash it. OR salvage what I could for dog/ cat blankets.


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

No, not heartless, you have cajones! 
I can see myself doing the hard work of the whip stitching, getting frustrated, hunch shouldered, and squinty-eyed. Why should I put myself through that?

Maybe I take what's already connected, and sort of trim it down, and use it as a guinea pig for free motion quilting learning.

Or piece some sections to make a couple pillows, scavenge batting from other places for scrap use in bags, etc.

Maybe I get the nerve to put it out the door. I have PLENTY of meaningful projects without this orphan.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

I think our time is too valuable to waste on a trashy project. Grit your teeth, close your eyes and throw it away.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

If you really like it, finish it. You can sew the front of the block on the machine and whip stitch the back. BUT if you're not that wild about it, put it in a bag and donate it to a thrift store. ARC gets lots from me.


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

I did it!

I did it!


It's out the door!:banana::facepalm::buds:


Now, ON TO THE MANY OTHER UFO's!


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

Congrats...I know just how you feel. I made a maple leaf quilt yrs ago...not great but okay. I just couldn't get rid of it THEN I got a good idea to make a new one (my quilting skills have greatly improved)...made a perfect new one and ARC got the old one.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

I would have called my niece IMMEDIATELY when I opened the bag, to get the story on this quilt. If it had no family connection, it would have become a dog bed. If it had a family story, it would have went back in the closet, with the unrealistic expectation that I would get back to it some day.

Hope you didn't get rid of something you Grandma worked on for years,


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

Tinker said:


> I would have called my niece IMMEDIATELY when I opened the bag, to get the story on this quilt. If it had no family connection, it would have become a dog bed. If it had a family story, it would have went back in the closet, with the unrealistic expectation that I would get back to it some day.
> 
> Hope you didn't get rid of something you Grandma worked on for years,


Oh no, definitely not family.
I can't remember how she came by it - someone she worked with, roommate, etc. She is my niece by marriage, and while divorced for many years, I am close with the family. I am fortunate to have a cedar closet that was my ex's great grandma's. But this quilt was not family related. I would have remembered that. I still will ask her next time I am able.


----------

